
Yahoo Groups shutdown threatens UK phone infrastructure - colinmegill
https://mobile.twitter.com/erincandescent/status/1184587323599736837
======
pnako
It doesn't threaten anything. They've used Yahoo Groups as their provider to
manage some discussions, now they'll have to switch provider. Stuff that
happens every day.

